# ferret kits iv bred and keeping



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

HERE ARE THE 2 LITTLE JILLS IM KEEPING FOR THE COMING SEASON THERE 8-9 WEEKS NOW AND COMING ON WELL, THEY ARE THE SECOND KITS IVE BRED SINCE KEEPING FERRETS, THE LAST ONE HAS JUST GONE TO NEW HOME WHICH IS A DARK POLECAT HOB, SO NOW ALL GOT HOMES.
FIRST OFF IS LITTLE JAZZ, SHE HAS ALWAY BEEN ABOUT HALF THE SIZE OF THE OTHERS BUT SHE IS A BELTER AND VERY DARK ALMOST EU POLECAT LIKE








AND THE SECOND IS A SILVER MITT CALLED BOOTS, SHE IS BRED FROM LILLY MY LITTLE SILVER JILL WHO I FEEL IS A CRACKING WORKER
















AND THE 2 TOGETHER THEIR EXACTLY THE SAME AGE OUT OF SEPERATE LITTERS AND YOU CAN SEE THE SIZE DIFFERENCE








LET ME KNOW YOUR OPINIONS
TOM


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

very nice. its good to see people are breading them. i had 11 litters this year in total there were 78 kits ive kept 3 and sold the rest what a hand full they were.glad they have all gone now. i dont beleve in getting them spayed i think its wrong


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Why would getting an animal spayed be wrong?

Gorgeous ferts!!! Love Jazz!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Why would getting an animal spayed be wrong?
> 
> Gorgeous ferts!!! Love Jazz!


Apparently its "cruel" and we should all just let our pets breed like rats until we are knee deep in pets. :roll:

Your wee kits are beautiful, I hope they make great pets/workers for ya!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Riiiight... Ok. So having a small surgery done that stops loads of illnesses and health problems is bad? Gotcha. I must be an evil cruel animal owner.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Stunning kits, must get some pics up of my kits and keepers, we have a little silver jill a bit like yours!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

How dare you, Amalthea! Dont you know a animals sole purpose on this planet is to breed, thats all it wants from life! You should be put in prison for crimes against animality!

:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess so.... Lock me away


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> How dare you, Amalthea! Dont you know a animals sole purpose on this planet is to breed, thats all it wants from life! You should be put in prison for crimes against animality!
> 
> :whistling2:


i didnt say that it was there sole perpose in life but when you think about it its right. with alot of animals soon as they have bread they die i.e furfilling there life perpose.if they wernt ment to bread then they would be no ferrets would they.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Ferrets are a man-made animal. And man should neuter them if they can not reputably breed them. 78 kits is a LOT of ferrets - I bet at least half of those end up in rescue at some point. And if they don't, THEIR kits will, because you obviously tell all buyers to breed from their kits when old enough.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> i didnt say that it was there sole perpose in life but when you think about it its right. with alot of animals soon as they have bread they die i.e furfilling there life perpose.if they wernt ment to bread then they would be no ferrets would they.


Most animals that die after breeding are insects. As matt said ferrets are a man made animal not a wild one, their function is very different. I never said they werent MEANT to be bred, but you're insisting that they MUST be if you are an ethical keeper. I would argue that an ethical keeper does whats best for the jill and her potential kits...personally I think breeding loads of animals which there are already tonnes of, like ferrets, is simply condemning many of those kits to a life of cruelty. Maybe you think you are thinking of the welfare of the jill but you clearly havent thought about the welfare of the kits. How many of your new ferret homes were checked out? Did you sell them all in pairs or groups as ferrets are social? Did you give any advice, check to see if they knew about ferret care and ferret health care? because with 78 kits to rehome I very much doubt it. I bet about 25% of those kits will be in rescues by years end, with more in rescues next year.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I thought this was Deja vu. Hullhunter you really need to talk to ferret rescues and see what they have to say about your opinion. If responsible owners never neutered their animals the world would be full of sick and dying pets. Yes people do have the odd litter which is fine but 78 kits in a year that is totally irresponsible.:whip:

I must be the evilest person about as my 11 dogs and 16 cats are all neutered


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

they ALL went to people who have and work ferrets and they all went in 4,5,6 groups.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

[sarcasm]Shell195, how cruel of you to neuter your animals and not breed from them!!![/sarcasm]

Just because they went to people who work ferrets, that does not guarantee anything - it doesn't guarantee a good home, or a lifelong home. Are you saying people who work ferrets are better than those that just keep them as pets, or have I misunderstood??


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

mattm said:


> [sarcasm]Shell195, how cruel of you to neuter your animals and not breed from them!!![/sarcasm]
> 
> Just because they went to people who work ferrets, that does not guarantee anything - it doesn't guarantee a good home, or a lifelong home. Are you saying people who work ferrets are better than those that just keep them as pets, or have I misunderstood??



no im not saying who is better. what i ment is i no all the homes that they went to and why would they get rid of them soon as they are out there cute stage.they have bourght them to work. you cant work kits


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Apparently its "cruel" and we should all just let our pets breed like rats until we are knee deep in pets. :roll:


*speaks from experience*
It's also cruel to have rescues knee deep in ferrets, having them jump at the cages everytime you walk up to them, their eyes thinking you will be getting them out for a cuddle and a play on the garden, when really you are picking out the "un-adoptable" ferrets to be taken to different rescues, foster homes and the vets - to be PTS because rescues can't afford to keep them alive and keep turning away ferrets that can go on to have a great life with a responsible family. It's not their fault, its the way they were raised, breeders expecting to make a quick cash but when the small, mal-nourished kits don't sell because others see sense they are boxed up and dumped outside a rescues door. If RESPONSIBLE PET AND WORKING owners didn't neuter their pets and workers god knows what it would be like. It's bad enough taking 10-15 ferrets a week to be PTS, let alone the hunreds/thousands that we would be if they didn't get neutered. I for one think saying that ferrets SHOULD be bred from is extremely irresponsible, uncaring and cruel. It's strange you say neutering is cruel, when it stops many fatal illnesses. How very odd. 

*puts on crash helmet and waits for the bollocking bandwagon to tell me how wrong I am when they really don't have an idea in hell what its like to own a rescue watching thousands of ferrets come in and out of the doors every year, often times being abandoned and brought in by the resuce owners or being taken out by foster homes to take them to be PTS at the vets and then sent off to be incinerated because it costs too much to cremate 10-50 ferrets*


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I know a gamekeeper who had to shoot over 300 'escapee' ferrets that the poachers/workers had lost on the moors last year.
I've found over the years, I've been 'in' ferrets for many years, working ferrets are rarely kept unless they do their job well.
There are boviously working owners who love and care for their ferrets as pets and would try to find good homes for those who 'do not cut the mustard' but many just don't give a crap.

Saying that I'm having two of fisherkings girls and I'm planning on getting them speyed so they can live with my boy.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> *speaks from experience*
> It's also cruel to have rescues knee deep in ferrets, having them jump at the cages everytime you walk up to them, their eyes thinking you will be getting them out for a cuddle and a play on the garden, when really you are picking out the "un-adoptable" ferrets to be taken to different rescues, foster homes and the vets - to be PTS because rescues can't afford to keep them alive and keep turning away ferrets that can go on to have a great life with a responsible family. It's not their fault, its the way they were raised, breeders expecting to make a quick cash but when the small, mal-nourished kits don't sell because others see sense they are boxed up and dumped outside a rescues door. If RESPONSIBLE PET AND WORKING owners didn't neuter their pets and workers god knows what it would be like. It's bad enough taking 10-15 ferrets a week to be PTS, let alone the hunreds/thousands that we would be if they didn't get neutered. I for one think saying that ferrets SHOULD be bred from is extremely irresponsible, uncaring and cruel. It's strange you say neutering is cruel, when it stops many fatal illnesses. How very odd.
> 
> *puts on crash helmet and waits for the bollocking bandwagon to tell me how wrong I am when they really don't have an idea in hell what its like to own a rescue watching thousands of ferrets come in and out of the doors every year, often times being abandoned and brought in by the resuce owners or being taken out by foster homes to take them to be PTS at the vets and then sent off to be incinerated because it costs too much to cremate 10-50 ferrets*



well i apoligise for my ignrance i didnt know that they were so over populated. but steralisation is just some think i have neva liked but that is just my view.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> they ALL went to people who have and work ferrets and they all went in 4,5,6 groups.


And just because someone "has and works ferrets" that means they are a good owner? Christ, I've heard people say you can bring a female out of heat by jabbing her in the ladybits with a blunt ended instrument! And obviously all these people neglecting their animals in the news, well they're OK, they HAVE the animals therefore they must know how to care for them.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> *speaks from experience*
> It's also cruel to have rescues knee deep in ferrets, having them jump at the cages everytime you walk up to them, their eyes thinking you will be getting them out for a cuddle and a play on the garden, when really you are picking out the "un-adoptable" ferrets to be taken to different rescues, foster homes and the vets - to be PTS because rescues can't afford to keep them alive and keep turning away ferrets that can go on to have a great life with a responsible family. It's not their fault, its the way they were raised, breeders expecting to make a quick cash but when the small, mal-nourished kits don't sell because others see sense they are boxed up and dumped outside a rescues door. If RESPONSIBLE PET AND WORKING owners didn't neuter their pets and workers god knows what it would be like. It's bad enough taking 10-15 ferrets a week to be PTS, let alone the hunreds/thousands that we would be if they didn't get neutered. I for one think saying that ferrets SHOULD be bred from is extremely irresponsible, uncaring and cruel. It's strange you say neutering is cruel, when it stops many fatal illnesses. How very odd.
> 
> *puts on crash helmet and waits for the bollocking bandwagon to tell me how wrong I am when they really don't have an idea in hell what its like to own a rescue watching thousands of ferrets come in and out of the doors every year, often times being abandoned and brought in by the resuce owners or being taken out by foster homes to take them to be PTS at the vets and then sent off to be incinerated because it costs too much to cremate 10-50 ferrets*


Hear hear.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> *speaks from experience*
> It's also cruel to have rescues knee deep in ferrets, having them jump at the cages everytime you walk up to them, their eyes thinking you will be getting them out for a cuddle and a play on the garden, when really you are picking out the "un-adoptable" ferrets to be taken to different rescues, foster homes and the vets - to be PTS because rescues can't afford to keep them alive and keep turning away ferrets that can go on to have a great life with a responsible family. It's not their fault, its the way they were raised, breeders expecting to make a quick cash but when the small, mal-nourished kits don't sell because others see sense they are boxed up and dumped outside a rescues door. If RESPONSIBLE PET AND WORKING owners didn't neuter their pets and workers god knows what it would be like. It's bad enough taking 10-15 ferrets a week to be PTS, let alone the hunreds/thousands that we would be if they didn't get neutered. I for one think saying that ferrets SHOULD be bred from is extremely irresponsible, uncaring and cruel. It's strange you say neutering is cruel, when it stops many fatal illnesses. How very odd.
> 
> *puts on crash helmet and waits for the bollocking bandwagon to tell me how wrong I am when they really don't have an idea in hell what its like to own a rescue watching thousands of ferrets come in and out of the doors every year, often times being abandoned and brought in by the resuce owners or being taken out by foster homes to take them to be PTS at the vets and then sent off to be incinerated because it costs too much to cremate 10-50 ferrets*


I dont think you need a crash helmet at all as what you are saying is very true. I actually posted that Hullhunter should talk to ferret recues to see what they thought of his opinion so I am glad you replied


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

can you lot not read i sold all my ferrets to people who i no. so i no what the homes that thay have gon to are like if i didnt think they were good homes than i would not have sold them them.


----------



## CKM (May 9, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> can you lot not read i sold all my ferrets to people who i no. so i no what the homes that thay have gon to are like if i didnt think they were good homes than i would not have sold them them.


Fair enough! So you have good working homes for each of your kits to go to... that's convenient.

But putting a message out to people that they shouldn't spay a Jill and breed her is just stupid imo. Not everyone who owns Ferrets knows people who will have their kits and keep them, not many people who own Ferrets have a clue about breeding. The poor Ferrets really don't need their owners breeding them when they haven't a clue what they're doing or don't even know what homes they're gonna go to!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> but steralisation is just some think i have neva liked but that is just my view.


Fair enough, we are all entitled to our own opinions but to tell somebody that it is cruel is pretty disturbing to me as I know what it's like and what the poor animals go through when the owners don't have a clue.



Shell195 said:


> I dont think you need a crash helmet at all as what you are saying is very true. I actually posted that Hullhunter should talk to ferret recues to see what they thought of his opinion so I am glad you replied


Thank god for that :lol2:



hullhunter said:


> can you lot not read i sold all my ferrets to people who i no. so i no what the homes that thay have gon to are like if i didnt think they were good homes than i would not have sold them them.


But what about your kits kits? and your kits kits kits? etc. Are you going to know everybody they go to aswell should the owner decide to breed?



CKM said:


> But putting a message out to people that they shouldn't spay a Jill and breed her is just stupid imo. Not everyone who owns Ferrets knows people who will have their kits and keep them, not many people who own Ferrets have a clue about breeding. The poor Ferrets really don't need their owners breeding them when they haven't a clue what they're doing or don't even know what homes they're gonna go to!


+1 : victory:

Oh and sorry to the OP for hijacking the thread. Got two stunners there, if ever the silver needs a new home..... :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

But what about your kits kits? and your kits kits kits? etc. Are you going to know everybody they go to aswell should the owner decide to breed?



and i supoze you can trace your ferrers blood lines bick to the wild stop been so perfetic


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> and i supoze you can trace your ferrers blood lines bick to the wild stop been so perfetic


But as far as I can tell, and this is just a wild guess, LoveForLizards doesn't breed ferrets? So there is no need to trace them.

All we're saying is, you can't just assume that your ferrets are going to good homes. You have to question people and make sure you give them sound advice, even if they do think they know it all. That is part of being a good breeder. You can do so in a way that is not patronising.

Do you think, hullhunter, that after reading some of the good posts people have made here, you have changed your mind about spaying & neutering? I would hope so. I'm not expecting you to say you agree with it because everybody is entitled to their opinion - but surely you can see there are a LOT of cases where spaying and neutering are ideal, and very useful procedures for the average ferret keeper.

If you know that each of those 72 (or however many it was) kits ended up in a very good, lifelong home, where they will spay and neuter if they cannot responsibly breed and home the kits, then I applaud you. I know quite a few people that keep ferrets too - but not enough that I could home 72 kits to them in one year. I don't know them all well enough to just assume they know what they're doing and just handing kits over. I find it hard to believe anyone does and would guess at least some are friend of friends, contacts friends have given you etc. I never knew working ferrets was such a popular hobby these days. In fact even if I was homing to a very good friend i'd still give them advice, wanted or unwanted. But I am happy to say I do not breed anyway.

To the OP - the kits are lovely, I can see why you've chosen to keep those!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> But what about your kits kits? and your kits kits kits? etc. Are you going to know everybody they go to aswell should the owner decide to breed?
> 
> 
> 
> and i supoze you can trace your ferrers blood lines bick to the wild stop been so perfetic


Roflcopters. Perfect? Perfectic? Pathetic maybe? Hmm. :lol2:

I think the point here is that saying you should ALWAYS breed rather than spay is a bad idea because if the owners arent prepared god knows where the kits are going to end up. Endangering the welfare of potentially 1000's of kits is far more cruel than performing a little operation on one single ferret, IMO.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

mattm said:


> But as far as I can tell, and this is just a wild guess, LoveForLizards doesn't breed ferrets? So there is no need to trace them.
> 
> All we're saying is, you can't just assume that your ferrets are going to good homes. You have to question people and make sure you give them sound advice, even if they do think they know it all. That is part of being a good breeder. You can do so in a way that is not patronising.
> 
> ...



i would say that my opinion on spaying has changed i didnt know a lot of the stuff said. but i do no all 12 people witch my ferrets have gone to i have known them all for a number of years and also worked ferrets with them for many years also a few of these people are pest control offcers so to them its not a hobby its a job.but spaying is just not for me. thank you all for your opinions and advice some of it will be duly noted.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> But what about your kits kits? and your kits kits kits? etc. Are you going to know everybody they go to aswell should the owner decide to breed?
> 
> 
> 
> and i supoze you can trace your ferrers blood lines bick to the wild stop been so perfetic


Why would I want to? I got 2 of mine from a dodgy BYB (and no, I didn't pay for them because I point blank refused to), 2 from another rescue and the rest from people who were told by the breeders not to neuter because its invasive and cruel. And umm...what has that got to do with the question I asked anyway? :lol2:



mattm said:


> But as far as I can tell, and this is just a wild guess, LoveForLizards doesn't breed ferrets? So there is no need to trace them.


Good guess dude 



Rum_Kitty said:


> Roflcopters. Perfect? Perfectic? Pathetic maybe? Hmm. :lol2:
> 
> I think the point here is that saying you should ALWAYS breed rather than spay is a bad idea because if the owners arent prepared god knows where the kits are going to end up. Endangering the welfare of potentially 1000's of kits is far more cruel than performing a little operation on one single ferret, IMO.


Lmao. And yet again, +1.



hullhunter said:


> i would say that my opinion on spaying has changed i didnt know a lot of the stuff said. .


Well thank god for that.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

oh do you lot spay all youre pets i.e snakes, lizards, hogs, frogs, dogs, cats, rats, mice and so on and so on or is it just the ferrets you dont allow to breed?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> oh do you lot spay all youre pets i.e snakes, lizards, hogs, frogs, dogs, cats, rats, mice and so on and so on or is it just the ferrets you dont allow to breed?


Snakes, lizards, hogs, frogs - I dont own any though if I did wouldnt neuter purely for the fact the risks override the benefits
Dogs - dont own one but if I did it would be neutered if possible
Cats - yes, all of ours are neutered, its r-e-s-p-o-n-s-i-b-i-l-i-t-y since they are A. moggies and B. allowed to roam outside
Rats + mice - none of ours are because A. the risks override the benfits and B. they are feeder breeders.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

hullhunter said:


> oh do you lot spay all youre pets i.e snakes, lizards, hogs, frogs, dogs, cats, rats, mice and so on and so on or is it just the ferrets you dont allow to breed?


Considering all the examples you gave are not induced ovulators like ferrets and do not need to be bred to bring them out of season, your point is moot.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Unlike Ferrets, those animals if not spayed won't develop aplastic anemia. 

For all of those animals you've listed (except cats and dogs) a spay would be a MAJOR operation and there would be a high death rate, because it is too much for that animal to take. This is not the case with Ferrets. I doubt very few people get these animals spayed for that reason. 

For dogs and cats, my exact same viewpoint stands as with ferrets - there is a huge rescue problem with dogs and cats and has been for years, and there will continue to be. Neutering and Spaying is by FAR the best option if you can not responsibly breed these animals - and to responsibly breed these animals takes a LOT of *knowledge, money, time and resources*. In fact to breed any animal is a HUGE commitment.

All of the top veterinary professionals these days will urge people to have cats and dogs neutered/spayed - and for good reason. I would guess that these days, a lot of people follow the advice and spay or neuter their dogs and cats, and of the people that don't do this, a few responsibly breed and do so properly, and quite a lot more are what I would call Back Yard Breeders, just doing it for the money or for "cute baby animals" or because they don't agree with spaying and basically aren't worth the time of day.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Lmao. And yet again, +1.


Thanks 



hullhunter said:


> oh do you lot spay all youre pets i.e snakes, lizards, hogs, frogs, dogs, cats, rats, mice and so on and so on or is it just the ferrets you dont allow to breed?


snake...lives alone and dont believe they can be neutered, so irrelevant.
dragon...see snake
hogs...see snake
cockatiels...i have two males so they cant exactly breed
rats...I have four girls, see cockatiels
sugar gliders...I want my pair to breed mainly because i want to keep the babies and I know a few people who want babies, after that the male will be neutered or he'll constantly harass the female and keep her pregnant.

Last time I checked my female ferrets are the only ones who have something to lose through not being spayed or bred.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I myself breed ferrets but not on such a large scale as yourself. 

How can you justify haveing so many kits thats a hell of a lot ive got alot of kits and it costs me about 50 - 80 quid a month in fresh meat and foods other than ferretbiscits. The training processes as well is also a massive feature. Also id be very intrested to see how your kits were housed? As for neutering most of my jills are getting done this year as its just to much for me. Whats the harm in breeding few jills 12 is stupid in my opion. So you also no every single person who took most of your ferrets? I presume youll take back any unfit workers. 

Your opion is a very werid one but were all diffrent.

P.s learn to spell bred its not bread


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

silver mitt is gorgeous!


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

I totaly agree with every one that thinks its wrong to have to breed your ferrets coz if u dont ur cruel and you dont need to breed that many a year ur just thinking about ur pocket ,not the welfare of ur ferrets and you think its cruel to get them spayed or neutered ,u dont have a clue ,get a ferret book or look up the net if u dont get them done coz people cant aford to have lots of kits or the time and then to worry about getting them good forever homes,,and to nip training them,ur kits must not of been well nipped trained at all when they went to there new homes and i wonder how u could have the time to spend or let your ferrets out with having so many.they r very social and very loving natured animales, so im sure you let all yours out every day ,instead there in a small cage,with the amount u have ,i sure u have the time and the space.

my jill is spayed and in getting my hob neutered in october,im so cruel.


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*heres my jill Little Bear ,my europian polecat pet.*


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*heres my 3 and half month old hob named Moley ,he is also a europian polecat pet.*


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*This is my little jack russel cross patterdale called Shadow ,she is 8 months old.*




Im getting her spayed soon.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely pics rox.bear


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*she was tiny ,it was love at first sight ,she chose me.*



this was the first time i saw her with the friend of mine the breeder.


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*all she moslty did was sleep and eat and poop,lol,bless*

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*this is Misty my rabbit she is over 2 years old now.*

:flrt:


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*this isnt my skunk,i wish ,its fixx and lou skunk his name is George.*








:flrt::flrt:


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

hes lovely hes always up to mischief ,he got a really nice shiny coat,all of lou and fixx skunks r crackin but george is very social and he always up to no good and do eneything for some grub ,lol.:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Maple is my favorite skunk of their's... In fact, she's mine. They are just watching her for me


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

THERE ALL MINE,:lol2::flrt:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

How far off topic has this thread gone lol! 

How are Euro poleys as pets Rox? I lovethem but I've had so much trouble taming my latest ferret (think she was badly abused but she is calming down a lot) that I dont know if I could handle the wild version!


----------



## dusty (Jul 8, 2009)

*domesticed animals.*

Everyone one is welcome to there own opinion, on this occasion i agree with Matt, man has chosen a path for this animal, if they were to go natures way, they would be able to survive in the wilderness. But as all educated ferret owners will know the ferret cannot survive in the wild and relies upon "us" to cater for there needs. This includes intervention to prevent unnecessary breeding. If not you end up with lots of ferrets going to uneducated homes just for some profit, now before i'm bomarded by breeders i know there are many breeders out there that have their animals welfare in their best interest. I have three ferrets, two from rescues and one that was "no longer required" by the owner, all three were in pretty bad shape when found/bought. If spaying and neutering prevents cases of neglect and abuse, i feel it is the better of two evils. If you still feel its interfering with nature, man did that ages ago by domesticing the ferret.


all three of my ferrets are neutered, they are pets to me they get all the love and attention any other well looked after pet would receive. I'm not anti breeding just responcible breeding, too many people are uneducated about these things and im sick seeing ferrets for a fiver ads on the net and in the papers. rant over. thank you for reading my reply.


dusty


----------

